# Anybody recover and stay ...or does it always come back



## julz (Jul 13, 2015)

I was just wondering...... I have read so many awesome posts on recovery but I was just wondering for anyone that has recovered .....Have you been completely DP/DR free or have you had a relapse ? As for myself ,I feel at times that I am getting better but then from one day to another I am back to square one...


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

it seems as though you have not read the recovery stories in depth enough, there are so many on here that advise their recovery has been long term although one can not see into the future  stay positive


----------



## julz (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the positive vibes @Jodie !


----------

